
Firefox 3.1 beta 1 - an overview of features for web developers - soundsop
http://developer.mozilla.org/web-tech/2008/10/14/firefox-31-beta-1-an-overview-of-features-for-web-developers/
======
nailer
These are all awesome - there could be some interesting licensing issues from
sites using @font-face for non-CC fonts though, as the font file itself would
have to be downloadable from the site.

I wonder if Ghettobrowser (IE) will implement <video> any time soon...

~~~
trezor
It would be nice if the FF crew grew some balls and gave the US software
patents the finger.

Support for H264 would be much nicer than support for the nieché format that
Ogg Theora is. It might be open source, but it has also been lacking in
technololgical advancement compared to the "standard" scene formats.

H264 has better decoding performance, better bitrate utilization and much
wider general support. Patents be damned: I personally think that a web-
standard for video format and technology-wise taking three steps back is a bad
thing.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Except that Firefox is backed by the (huge) Mozilla Foundation, which has a
U.S. presence, meaning that they could easily be sued for patent infringement.
Not a good move to make.

However, being that MF brings in a lot of income through partnering with
Google and others, I don't see why it should be such an issue to work out a
patent licensing agreement with the respective owners...

~~~
mike_organon
I thought they based this feature on html5 which wants an non-patented format,
so the web stays open.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Well, yes. I was simply addressing the post's mention of patents and such.

------
known
Download Linux version here
[http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/3.1b1...](http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/nightly/3.1b1-candidates/build2/linux-i686/en-
US/firefox-3.1b1.tar.bz2)

